# VMware Player xp on a windows 8?



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi can it be done? reason i want to install a vertual xp mechine on my pre-installed windows 8 laptop is because im purchasing some vehicle diagnostics hardware and the software for it only works on XP. Someone advised me to install a virtual drive on my windows 8 and run windows xp on it. I have an origional licenced xp OS ready to put on but wanted to know if i can? Also if it does install will it detect usb 2.0 ports on the XP and will it detect devices connected to it just like if it was already on the mechine?

Thanks


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

yes it should would fine if you have any problems then read this on usb Using USB Devices in a Virtual Machine


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

The only issue you may run in to is if the CD you have is OEM, for example, from a Dell machine. If you attempt to install it on a machine other than a dell, the license key won't work properly. If you have a retail version you should be fine.


----------

